# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Dream World Academy >  >  Post If You Want To Participate in DWA 2013

## dollarway64

Could we get this going again?


**Edited by melanieb**

 - Post in this thread if you want to get in on the DWA. Active people willing to participate, please post!

----------


## shockna1

I agree this is a really cool idea

----------


## OwenRutherford

I really cant wait until i can lucid dream, this thread has put my confidence up even more thank you

----------


## dreamenaider

wow im in too. im new to this site but not to LDing. you know i had a very vivid LD a couple of months ago before i even new about this site or the DWA. in the dream i saw a portal within an arched rock the portal showed a castle on the other side but when i stepd through i got woke up.i was shocked to read the ways you can get to this castle of the DWA. i may have already seen the castle through a portal but i will make it my task to actuly get there and post my success in the visitor thread.

----------


## dreamenaider

ya im up for it im going to get to the castle asap. how about any one else.

----------


## Matte87

Get enough people interested by letting them say they want this going again in here or in another thread and I'll see what I can do  :smiley:

----------


## ares25

I cant quite lucid dream yet but i would love to get this going again and once i can become lucid i will definatly go to the DWA!

----------


## dreamenaider

ill see if i can get some people interestid in this.  i know im still all for it.

----------


## dollarway64

Yea! Lets totally get this going!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Yeah Id do this. I also saw a previous post on needing help with updating things etc, and Id be happy to do that with a bit of starting help so I get familiar. Im not sure if you still need someone, but if you do PM me and I'll be happy to chat   ::D:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Also, how many people do we need? I could make a thread with a poll to get votes on who wants to get this started, and I'll write some stuff in my sig too to get attention for it.

----------


## melanieb

I believe the active plan was to get rid of this for lack of commitment but if you can find several people who will commit to keeping it active and used for several months we can leave it in place.

If you're willing to commit to this, please post now. PM people if you have to get them to post here.

I'll give you ten days.   :smiley:

----------


## melanieb

I posted an announcement in Attaining Lucidity to draw some attention here. If people sign up and commit to writing this...IT STAYS!   :smiley: 


I need someone to write the story. PM me. Must be willing to stay active.

----------


## ares25

I wanna keep this going!!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Yeah Im in.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

/me pulls DWA out of the recycle bin, dusts it off, and puts it back on the shelf

----------


## dreamenaider

like i said before im all for it so you got my vote. if there is a certen place to vote let me know or if here is fine then heres my vote  :smiley:

----------


## melanieb

I've received a couple PMs from Sageous and MysticalDipshit about interest in making this work. Please post here and/or link this thread to others. The DWA needs active participants willing to help create this world.

See the stickies in this section for info on what's previously been created.   :smiley:

----------


## dollarway64

I am in

----------


## Sensei

Count me in.

----------


## melanieb

I have already received PMs stating interest from several people, including some who wish to write the material. This is good news.

If you are interested in seeing this happen or would contribute to the writing of the storyline please post your interest here. I want to make certain we can make this dreamworld interesting and exciting!

 :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

I will happily be a part of this an contribute  :smiley:

----------


## Haeretic

Sorry, I've not understand. What is this project?

----------


## djpatch999

The main idea of the project is here: http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-worl...d-academy.html

Basically there's this place in the dreamworld that we don't know much about so we all make an effort to explore it in our lucid dreams and then the findings are put up here  :smiley:  It's good fun  :smiley:

----------


## Moth487

This looks amazing! I won't lie; I'm not a terrific lucid dreamer, and I've been having a massive dry spell. I have had quite a few lucid dreams, but that's spanning four years and their occurrences have been rare and sporadic. I get the feeling that these dreams aren't because I'm particularly well-trained in the field of lucid dreaming, but because I seem to be able to recognise dreams naturally from time to time....

But, like I said, my ability to lucid dream seems to have worn off recently, and I'm beginning to think that it's because I lack incentive. Hopefully, this will give me that incentive! I'd love to join in  ::D:

----------


## Moth487

I've already posted on the Welcome to The Dreamworld Academy thread; should I have posted here first?
Oh well. I'm stating my interest  :smiley:

----------


## dreamenaider

so hows this going? whats the next step? do we have enough people?

----------


## melanieb

I think this can work. Several people have already stated an interest in writing and adding to the story.

Give me a couple days to get things in order and we'll get everything up and running.

Continue to post interest here.   :smiley:

----------


## realdealmagic

Count me in for this trip!

----------


## paigeyemps

I'm in!  ::D:

----------


## dollarway64

As the leader of the Dream Army, I suggest that all of our members in the DA should report to the DWA to get some training in. I'll be sure to go to the DWA as soon as I'm done securing the Dream Guide Planet. And also, anyone interested to join the Dream Army, feel free to join! All you have to do to join is to complete the rookie mission.

----------


## melanieb

Thread closed as the DWA is staying open with new assistance.

----------

